# superstition is the way?



## somtamboo (Jun 12, 2010)

Is it just me or are there some really weird habits in Thailand? I’ve been here long enough not to be too surprised by things, but occasionally something just pops up that catches you out. 

I’ve walked past the Erawan Shrine in Bangkok a hundred times, but never realised what a history it had. I saw a story here about the Thailand Erawan Shrine Curse and it seems that most Thais are convinced there’s something in it. 

Looks like this shrine is the number one place to get good fortune in Bangkok as it apparently kept the Erawan Hotel in business for years. Now I’m a bit more skeptical and am constantly bemused by superstitions here, like buying a lottery number based on the way the tea leaves looked this morning. Is it all just hogwash or am I missing the point?


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2010)

There are some crazy superstitions in Thailand, came across a whole long list of them before our daughter was born. One look at my wife's face told me she took them very seriously, despite being part of a relatively enlightened/liberated generation in stark contrast to her mum.

Personally I keep my mouth shut and my thoughts to myself, so long as the superstitions seem to be doing no particular harm. So yes - harmless hogwash for the most part, though I did wonder, the last time I took a taxi from the airport, if the driver could actually see where he was going between all the amulets, miniature pictures of the King, and various other charms hanging from his rear view mirror!


----------



## Planet-of-Death (Jun 28, 2010)

Only a fool buys a lottery ticket, but there has to be some criterion. Tea leaves seems as good a way as any.


----------



## Mr. Soap (Feb 6, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Personally I keep my mouth shut and my thoughts to myself, so long as the superstitions seem to be doing no particular harm.


Even Thais have a warning among Thais “ไม่ เชื่อ อย่า ลบหลู่”, literally in English “don’t believe, don’t disparage”.
I asked my husband to honk at a spirit house on a rural road while driving by it once. He asked if I believed in that stuff. I said “No”. He asked why the honk. I told him, “Just in case.”  
I do have a spirit house in my yard.

Last year my domestic helper refused to tear down a termite mound behind my house. Now that could be a major harm to the house and our wallet. I had to hoe it out myself (could not wait for my husband). I won't let a termite condo pop up anywhere in my yard. 

I do what Khun Frogblogger does, keep my mouth shut and my thoughts to myself, so long as the superstitions hurt no one. (The best advice!) 

Mrs. Soap ค่ะ


----------



## Paul Garrigan (May 22, 2010)

I try and keep an open mind about the whole thing. We probably all believe in things that other people would find a bit odd. The only time I've ever had to put my foot down was when we lived in a Thai village and my mother-in-law wanted me to change my son's name. She got it into her head that the ghosts didn't like his name and that was why he cried so much.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

You try running a manufacturing plant where if a machine break down the explanation is that a ghost was unhappy with the machine.

or

When there's a fire that guts a workshop due to an idiot smoking next to volatile chemicals - the first thing the MANAGEMENT do is get in the Feng Shwai expert to move the furniture around and sack some people he doesn't like the look of in ANOTHER building - 

health and Safety count for nothing when it's in the hands of ghosts and spirits and so the workforce know that it doesn't matter what they do as it's out of their hands anyway.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

Given the state of Western economies, I'm not sure we can lecture the SE Asians on how to run a successful business.


----------



## wildfk (Apr 26, 2010)

frogblogger said:


> Given the state of Western economies, I'm not sure we can lecture the SE Asians on how to run a successful business.


As someone who takes art in the Thai economy and the western economies I would beg to differ - the chaos and pollution coupled with corruption nepotism etc makes for a lethal cocktail that needs massive reform to avoid serious problems - at present the Thai political system is in turmoil and the country has a huge discrepancy between rich and poor and a totally lopsided distribution of wealth - if you think that keeping an ever industrialised population in this state will last for ever I would suggest that you are deluding yourself.

You might also want to look at the massive wealth that the west has accumulated since the war by learning to run industries properly and of course sprinkling their expertise into countries like 'Thailand.
if you think we should emulate the "Thai way" I would love to hear how or what you think is so good about the way they pollute the environment and exploit their labour.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

wildfk said:


> As someone who takes art in the Thai economy and the western economies I would beg to differ - the chaos and pollution coupled with corruption nepotism etc makes for a lethal cocktail that needs massive reform to avoid serious problems - at present the Thai political system is in turmoil and the country has a huge discrepancy between rich and poor and a totally lopsided distribution of wealth - if you think that keeping an ever industrialised population in this state will last for ever I would suggest that you are deluding yourself.
> 
> You might also want to look at the massive wealth that the west has accumulated since the war by learning to run industries properly and of course sprinkling their expertise into countries like 'Thailand.
> if you think we should emulate the "Thai way" I would love to hear how or what you think is so good about the way they pollute the environment and exploit their labour.


And there was I thinking that _"the massive wealth that the West has accumulated since the war"_ was the result of exploiting the resources, mineral and human, of current and former colonies, importing cheap foreign labour to do the dirty work we didn't like the idea of doing ourselves, exploiting cheap Western labour (as evidenced by the consistently expanding wealth gap between rich and poor), dominating other countries through our military superiority, bribing dictators, polluting the environment without hesitating for a century before we started to moralise about the developing nations doing the same thing... I could go on...

But as you say, I must be deluding myself. Of course, the alternative is that _you_ are deluding yourself with your rose-tinted vision of the West, and with your criticism of Thailand that could equally have been levelled at any Western nation a few years back.

Leave off the daft straw man misrepresentations of my views. At no point did I say that the Thai way was ideal, far from it.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*superstitions*



somtamboo said:


> Is it just me or are there some really weird habits in Thailand? I’ve been here long enough not to be too surprised by things, but occasionally something just pops up that catches you out.
> 
> I’ve walked past the Erawan Shrine in Bangkok a hundred times, but never realised what a history it had. I saw a story here about the Thailand Erawan Shrine Curse and it seems that most Thais are convinced there’s something in it.
> 
> Looks like this shrine is the number one place to get good fortune in Bangkok as it apparently kept the Erawan Hotel in business for years. Now I’m a bit more skeptical and am constantly bemused by superstitions here, like buying a lottery number based on the way the tea leaves looked this morning. Is it all just hogwash or am I missing the point?


Walking under ladders, opening an umbrella under a roof, good luck numbers, rabbit feet, a cross etc. If someone believes in something then it is real to that person. So whatever you truely believe is real and no logic will change that until you change your mind. JW


----------



## knightjam (May 28, 2010)

That seems interesting. I like listening to superstitions, it's like magical and sometimes I tend to believe. Well there's nothing wrong with superstitions it keeps your imagination active as long you don't over do it.

Asian superstition were fantastic, and the tea leaves sometimes is helpful.


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*superstition*



knightjam said:


> That seems interesting. I like listening to superstitions, it's like magical and sometimes I tend to believe. Well there's nothing wrong with superstitions it keeps your imagination active as long you don't over do it.
> 
> Asian superstition were fantastic, and the tea leaves sometimes is helpful.


I believe if i eat a lot of food my stomach grows. JW


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

Superstition is in the mind and can evolve in miriad ways , it is not good practise to critisise those who hold firm and deep bedded beliefs , it could bring ill will upon your prescence . 

I think the same applies to opinions or views , as apposed to distorted facts ,we should accept what any other poster thinks or writes as strictly that , his/her point of view or personal interpretation , not comment in an overbearing manner because it is not aligned with our own point of view .


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Agreed*



oddball said:


> Superstition is in the mind and can evolve in miriad ways , it is not good practise to critisise those who hold firm and deep bedded beliefs , it could bring ill will upon your prescence .
> 
> I think the same applies to opinions or views , as apposed to distorted facts ,we should accept what any other poster thinks or writes as strictly that , his/her point of view or personal interpretation , not comment in an overbearing manner because it is not aligned with our own point of view .


People can believe in what ever makes them feel better or if they like worse. I did not say they are wrong or i am right. To me what is right can be wrong and what was once wrong can become so right.


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

JWilliamson said:


> People can believe in what ever makes them feel better or if they like worse. I did not say they are wrong or i am right. To me what is right can be wrong and what was once wrong can become so right.


 I think you are so correct in what you say , my adendum was not in reference to anything you had commented on , sorry if you were led to think that .


----------



## JWilliamson (May 31, 2010)

*Oddball*



oddball said:


> I think you are so correct in what you say , my adendum was not in reference to anything you had commented on , sorry if you were led to think that .


Thanks Oddball, all is splendid and im not being defensive but i was trying to be clear and its all in good nature.

i admire your writing skills and the way you get to the point. JW


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2010)

oddball said:


> Superstition is in the mind and can evolve in miriad ways , it is not good practise to critisise those who hold firm and deep bedded beliefs , it could bring ill will upon your prescence .
> 
> I think the same applies to opinions or views , as apposed to distorted facts ,we should accept what any other poster thinks or writes as strictly that , his/her point of view or personal interpretation , not comment in an overbearing manner because it is not aligned with our own point of view .


No one has sneered at superstition so far, but expressing a view on the validity of superstitious views is quite acceptable on this forum. One can be excessively respectful in discussing such topics, as well as going over the top in one's criticisms. There are few taboo subjects here.

If someone believes that it is bad luck to walk under a ladder that's fine by me. However there are multiple other practices with a superstitious element that have a potentially harmful effect. Female circumcision is one obvious example. In both cases it is entirely appropriate to openly disapprove of the superstitions involved, without flaming anyone who sympathises with either belief.

If one refrained from criticism of alternative practices and strongly-held views, then the world would be a more dangerous place than it is already. Opinions stand or fall on their own merit; if they are valid then their exponents should be capable of supporting their positions with calm and reasoned argument.


----------



## knightjam (May 28, 2010)

Haha nice one..



JWilliamson said:


> I believe if i eat a lot of food my stomach grows. JW


----------

